# Gestational Diabetes Diagnosis?



## Miss (Jun 25, 2009)

Hello

I've just been for my 28 week checkup with the midwife today, where they found glucose in my urine sample for the second time. When she measured my stomach, she said that I am measuring 3 weeks "bigger" than I should be.

I am being sent for a Glucose Tolerance Test to see if I have developed Gestational Diabetes. Is it a foregone conclusion that I have developed it, or is there any chance its something else?

To be honest, I am really worried about what this all means for my unborn baby


----------



## Steff (Jun 25, 2009)

hi and welcome miss they are a handul of pregnant ladies on here all at diffirent trimesters etc etc but please do come in and chat with us we are here to help you xx


----------

